# Totally dissappointed in Bohning Pro Class Fletching Jig



## wdriver

I just tried fletching some 4" Duravanes with my Bohning Pro Class Fletching Jig with the helical clamp. The vanes are barely offset. No helical.  I need a fletching jig that will put a decent helical on a 4" Duravane. I really don't want to buy a Bitzenburger ($$$), I'd rather get something less expensive. I will get a Bitz ONLY if it puts a more radical helical than any other jig. I need help / suggestions. Grayling? Jo-Jan? AAE?
????


----------



## BlacktailBryan

The only jig Ive used is the Arizona Carbon EZ Fletch. I got the right helical model. It dont put a huge amount of helical, but you can see it has helical. I have the one that will do up to 5" vanes.


----------



## BlacktailBryan

This aint the greatest pic, but you can see about how much helical I got from 3" vanes, and 4" vanes would come out with a little more twist than these.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Get the Bitz. well worth the money , the helical can be adjusted


----------



## gluedudeguru

3 degree is 3 degree either way you cut it. With any of the bitz style jigs (pro class, grayling, jo jan) are all modeled after the bitz. The bitz of course is bettere but that is because of the material it is made out of. I would rather drive an all steel car (terrible gas mileage) than a plastic car, same with a jig.

All of these jigs have 1 adjustable bar with 2 knobs that moves the magnet and changes the offset, the rest is up to the right helical clamp which all brands have 3 degree helicals, and with 3" plus vanes, with a full helical there is very little offset to give before you run out of shaft space, on *any* of the single fletch jigs.

Bitz costs considerably more and is definately worth the money, but i am cheap, and i have instead mastered the art of the pro-class.


----------



## wdriver

blacktailbryan said:


> This aint the greatest pic, but you can see about how much helical I got from 3" vanes, and 4" vanes would come out with a little more twist than these.



That's more helical than the Pro Class jig put on the 4" Duravanes. I just ordered an EZ Fletch. They are 6 degrees, not 3. I'll be selling my Pro class jig. I just couldn't get more than a slight offset no matter how much I adjusted the clamp. If you look at the bottom edge of the clamp, you can see that the twist doesn't start for quite a ways up the clamp. It should work fine with 5" vanes though. It's a nice jig, but not enough helical for me.
Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## wdriver

I got the EZ fletch. It's fast. A little touchy though. I always get at least one vane that has less helical than the others. I think I need to practice with this jig. Maybe using a slower setting glue than the loc tite ultra gel I'm using now. More time to manipulate the arms(?). I damaged an ACC Pro arrow while stripping one of the straighter vanes off. In the pic you can see the splinter. I'm guessing the arrow is wasted.
I went ahead and ordered a Bitzenburger. I hope I can get a better helical.


----------



## trapc45

I am using the pro class with straight clamp. Just doing an offset gives me plenty of twist. I shoot Easton 2315's at 27.5" These are stiff heavy fence posts. I just did some paper tuning today and at 5 feet I was already seeing a 180 degree spin (cock vane was down going throught the paper). Granted I am shooitng an old Golden Eagle at 60#s, but I thing that is still pretty good spin.


----------



## tarleet

The jojan will give you the most helical. The mono fletch (Single) is a lot cheaper than the bitz. I used to have a bohning proclass jig. You'll only get a little bit more helical with the bitz and the most with the jojan. The bitz is a great jig but you just cant beat the helical that the jojan can give. I use the bitz for smaller vanes and the jojan for longer vanes/feathers.


----------



## LUCKYDUX

I'm wanting another jig so I don't have to change the settings on my only bitz. I don't care about helical and wanted some honest input on the bohning pro class and its ability to put smaller vanes 3" or less, on fatter shafts...also is the v at the very top of the jig big enough or does it need modified?


----------



## LUCKYDUX

Maybe this can be seen better if not posted while most folks are watching their eyelids...TTT


----------



## wdriver

I seem to remember mine was adequate for fletching fatter aluminums. When I originally started this thread, my dissappointment was with the lack of twist in the clamp. Before I sold it, I put the clamp next to the clamp of my Bitzenberger, and the Bitz clamp had Noticably More Twist than the Bohning clamp (I should have taken a picture). If you don't need any helical, the Pro Class jig is more than adequate. The arrows I fletched with the Pro Class jig were with 3" Fusions and 4" Duravanes. They came out fine, just no helical.


----------



## chaded

I bought a grayling jig with right clamp and i was pretty impressed. I will eventually buy a blitz because it seems to be a little more sturdy but for the money the grayling is pretty nice.


----------



## BHewes

I started to buy a Bohning jig but my wife had heard me talking to other archers and kept hearing everyone say how good a Bitz jig was so she insisted I spend the extra money and buy the best to start with. Doesn't happen often but I sure hope she is listening when I am talking to the guys about what is the best bow to buy when I am ready for a new one.:smile:


----------



## LUCKYDUX

Thanks wdriver, looks like I'll be ordering me one. You wouldn't happen to still have one that you'd sell do you?


----------



## wdriver

Your welcome! 
No, sorry I sold it a couple of months ago.


----------



## AJColter

Late addition to this post. I have several Bitz jigs and love them. They were my dads and are over 30 years old. I have been fletching for 25 years, so I consider myself a very experienced amature arrow builder. I just purchased a Bohning blazer jig for my son and cant believe how much of a piece of junk it is. Brittle plastic, hard to use, not very precise. And, you have to somehow stick a piece of anti-super-glue-tape (one small piece supplied) to where the jig comes in contact with the arrow. Bohning makes great fletching and I love everything they have produced so far, but their jigs are horrible. I wonder if the Bohning president has actually seen this product. Too bad I lost my receipt.


----------



## crx

I loved my blitz.....but i could not fletch any of my fat arrows with it since it was older.....so i bought one of the pro class jigs to do just that.....it works great.....it may be cheaper but it does the job.....the helicalis easy to adjust....leave the bar screws somewhat loose....place a dry vane in the clamp and on the arrow...adjust the bar until you can see that both the front and back ends of the vane are still solidly on the shaft....the front on the right side....the back on the left side (right helical)......then lock it down.......done......mine works great for the money


----------



## aread

Bohning mostly makes very good products and they stand behind them with excellent service.

This jig seems to be the exception. The one that I bought 8 - 10 years ago came with a helical clamp that was labled "Right" and it was for left wing fletching. I figured I was wrong, but I checked it out thoroughly and the guy who lables the clamps apparently doesn't know his left from his right.

Once I figured out the clamp and got some left wing feathers, the Bohning jig works as well as any other. Otherwise it's a well make plastic copy of the Bitz. 

Based on your description of the problem, check the direction of the twist on the clamp. You may have one that's labled wrong. If you are trying for a right hand helical, switch to a left hand helical. It may work out better for you.

Allen


----------

